# Garmin Edge 1000



## Not-So-Fast (Jul 24, 2009)

I tried to find the appropriate Forum to post this, but alas there does not seem to be a better place, so here goes.

Before I fully understood what I was doing, I downloaded several training programs from Garmin Connect to my Garmin Edge. Now the calendar on my EDGE has several daily workouts activities listed. I have removed the unwanted workouts from Garmin Connect calendar, but the unwanted workouts remain in my EGDE calendar. So the question is; how can I remove the unwanted workouts form my EDGE? Thank you.


----------

